# Belkin F5D7230-4 problem (?)



## fifer55 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a Belkin F5D7230-4 Wireless G Router and Belkin F5D7050 Wireless G USB Network Adapter.

I have a Mac G4 867Mhz desktop (Quicksilver model) and am currently using broadband cable modem to log onto internet.

I managed to get the router and usb adapter to communicate and can now surf the web wirelessly. However, there's a problem (?) I need help with.

If I restart the computer I lose my connection. This is probably because I have the security feature enabled for wireless communication.

Using the Network utility window I can see the router and the usb adapter and have to perform the following procedure to get them working together again:

1. In the "Site Survey" section, highlight the router and select the "connect" option and enter encryption code - green handshake icon shows that it is connected and verified in "Link Status" section
    (if I try to connect to the internet at this point it doesn't work)


2. Go to "Profile" section, highlight USB adapter and select "activate" option - green handshake icon displayed, but now I'm not connected in "Link Status" section
    (if I try to connect to the internet at this point it still doesn't work -
     obviously)

3. Go back to "Site Survey" section, highlight the router and select the "connect" option and enter encryption code (again)- green handshake icon shows that it is connected and verified in "Link Status" section 

4. Still in "Site Survey" section select the "rescan" option 

Now the devices communicate with each other fine, until you turn off your computer and have to perform this "ritual" again. Any ideas about how to keep them talking to each other without this routine.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## fifer55 (Jun 8, 2005)

System is as described above, only I purchased a Belkin F5D7000 off of eBay and I lucked out. The box said version 1010 and I found out after some googleing (?) at this site:

http://homepage.mac.com/techedgeezine/2005_0217-54g-inyourmac2.htm

the main difference between one that won't work with most Macs and one that will.

Anyways, to make a long story short:

Download driver for the F5D7000 here:

http://web.belkin.com/support/download/files/F5D7000_10-3.dmg

Run the pkg installer and after restart, shut down your computer and install the Belkin F5D7000 PCI card

Restart your Mac and after your system finfishes starting up you will find a nice little "Airport" icon in the upper right corner of the screen (next to the speaker/volume icon).

Click on the "Airport" icon and from the drop-down menu select "Open Internet Connect".

You should get an "Airport" window. Select your wireless router from the "Network:" drop-down menu and you should see your signal level and status.

Now, go do some serious surfing. It was really flying about as fast as a direct connect to my cable modem!!

I almost forgot the most important thing!! When your computer goes to sleep and you wake it up...... THE CONNECTION IS STILL UP AND RUNNING!!! Now I'm one happy camper!!

I haven't tried it with security settings yet. I want to savor the wireless experience without restarting or waiting for pages to load for a while first.

I hope this post helps someone out there. Good luck and good surfing!!


----------

